# MTPCA Predator Competition



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

*Michigan Trappers and Predator Callers Assoc*

* Predator Calling and Trapping Competition *


 FEBRUARY 10- 12 2011 ENTRY FEE 35.00 PER PERSON Includes Dinner 

 Banquet and Awards at the Osceola Fairgrounds in Evart MI 

 Trophy and 250.00 Dollar First Prize Trapping and Calling Division


 Name ________________________________________________ 

 Phone Number__________________________________ 

 Address______________________________________________ City____________

 City______________ Zip____________ 



Name ________________________________________________ 

 Phone Number__________________________________ 

 Address______________________________________________ City____________

 City______________ Zip____________ 


Name ________________________________________________ 

 Phone Number__________________________________ 

Address______________________________________________ City____________

 City______________ Zip____________ 


 Make Checks to MTPCA 

 1443 W Highland Rd Highland Mi 48357

 Mike Schippa 248-343-3682 

Griff


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Michigan Trappers and Predator Callers 2011 predator Calling and Trapping Competition
 February 10, 11 and 12th

All Michigan trapping and calling regulations must be followed at all times. Animals must be harvested in Michigan.

All participants must have a paid registration and a signed liability release form to participate in the hunt.

There will be a separate calling and trapping category.

Contest starts at 12:01 February 10Th and ends February 12th at 4:00 pm. Trappers will be allowed to set traps on February 9Th.

Teams will consist of 1 to 3 people who will ride together in one vehicle while hunting or trapping.

All animals must be taken with a predator call or trapped. Decoy dogs and cable restraints are allowed. All animals must be taken by a team member during the competition time frame.

Coyotes will be worth 100 points and fox will be worth 75 points. All teams who have a junior hunter or trapper will start the contest with 50 bonus points. Junior hunters and trappers will be under 18 years of age. All ties will be broken by total weight of kills. Judges will have the right to examine all questionable kills and disqualify teams and animals. All animals will be brought in whole.

All kills must be registered with a phone call. You will provide the time of kill, date, species and sex, method of take and location of kill. All animals will have a rolled up page if newspaper from that day with date on paper held in the animals mouth with a zip tie. You will be given a number to write on the paper when you call in the animal.

All teams will be checked in by 4.00 pm on the last day of the competition. No one will be allowed to register animals after 4.00 pm. All animals will be checked in by all team members to be counted. 

We are not responsible for any accidents, acts of god or injuries that occur during the contest. All decisions by the event sponsors are final.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

Mike, what about those of us that would like to attend the banquet but don't plan on getting involved in the hunting or Trapping that weekend? Can we still buy a seat for the banquet? And if so is it still the full price? 
If you need help setting up for the banquet just le tme know. I dont live far from the fairgrounds.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

20.00 for the banquet should cover it. 

Mike


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I hope to hear some updates on how you guys (that are lucky enough to get in the contest) are doing. I hope you stacking them like cord wood.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Well??????How did it go guy's,how many teams,animals taken ect...?


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

You all missed a great meal and some good conversation. No Coyotes were harmed in the making of this 2011 mid-winter banquet. There were only a handful of us that showed up. The food was some of the best. Steak, mashed taters, gravey, veggies, salad and cakes. Nice building and nice set up.
This was a small turn out but we have to start somewhere. I hope this event continues to grow each year. This is a good place to bring the wife and kids for a nice dinner and a way to help our orginization.

Happy Trapping, Joe


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Right on, Joe!

BTW Next year- I'm trapping!

John


----------

